# Drum roll please....



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Because I'm pregnant!

Found out last night. Didn't plan this, but we're super happy.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

congratuations!
first?
second?
eighth?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh girlfriend...you are in for the ride of your life! So happy for you. There's nothing like parenthood, no other relationship or emotional state in human experience is like it....buckle up!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

It's out first. I've never been pregnant before. I scheduled my first OBGYN appointment today. It's May 6th.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Fantastic! Congratulations! You are in for a change in your life like no other...but it is so totally worth it!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations hon! You know all these ladies on here will be more than happy to help you out with anything you want to know! 

Maybe some of the men, too... maybe.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

A big Congratulations to you and your H!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It's a blessing to have such a support system here where we live, and also on here with all of you! <3


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

doomed

but misery loves company, so congrats


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely news
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

AR, I'm just gonna follow you around all day and laugh.

Congrats C2W! Get all the sex in now, after the baby's born... It may be a while.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!! :yay:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Purple Heart thanks you in advance for the large donation of size 2 clothing


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Your first?! =O
Lol you're in for it now!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah...a baby! 
Congratulations!!

I do love other peoples babies..


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

From one first-timer to another - Congratulations!!!

How far along are you? do you have a baby bump yet? Isn't it SO EXCITING! 

Hey ladies of TAM, there was someone else on this board when I first came on who was pregnant, but I can't remember who it was. I think she may have been pretty far along around Christmas time. She was a pretty frequent poster, so I figure she must have had her baby and has been busy ever since. Anybody remember?


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

I was deluded into believing I possessed hopes and dreams up until I had my son. Then I realized my life before that was simply a headstart on building the model of a person I needed to be and to continue working on being for my boy. My opinions, my successes, my knowledge, and my experiences I learned were just gifts that I could finally present to the one to whom they would matter and mean something. When my little boy tells me he loves me, the world pauses and I am its supreme ruler. I spend every waking moment thinking about him and the rest dreaming about him.

Like a drug, I lose all sovereignty when he's in my embrace and think only of nuzzling my nose in his head, smelling his hair and relishing every nuance and trace of the smells of the sun, the outside air, my wife's perfume, his sweat, his shampoo, where he's been, painting the picture in my head with my eyes closed and not wanting to come back to reality.

Many warm wishes to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

A special poem someone gave to me a long long time ago -found it on the net...wanted to share....

...............................~ Children Won't Wait ~ by Helen M. Young









There is a TIME to anticipate the baby's coming, a time to consult a doctor; A time to plan a diet and exercise, a time to gather a layette. There is a time to wonder at the ways of God, knowing that He guides our every step.

There is a TIME to dream of what our children may become. A time to pray that God will teach us how to train the children He gives. A time to prepare ourselves that we might nurture this new soul. But soon there comes the time for birth, for Babies won't wait.








There is a TIME for night feedings...







, for colic, for baby tears. There is a time for rocking and a time for walking the floor. A time for patience and self-sacrifice, a time to show our children that this new world is a world of love and goodness and dependability.

There is a TIME to ponder what a child is--not a pet or a toy. But a person, an individual--a soul made in God's image. There is a time to consider our stewardship. We cannot possess another human being. Our children are not ours. We have chosen to care for them, to love them, to enjoy them, to nurture them, and to answer to God. We resolve to do our best for them. For babies don't wait.

There is a TIME to hold them close and tell them the sweetest story ever told; A time to show them God in earth and sky and flower, to teach them to wonder and reverence. There is a time to leave the dishes, to swing in the park







, to run a race, to draw a picture, to catch a butterfly, to give them happy comradeship. There is a time to point the way, to teach their infant lips to pray, to teach their hearts to love God's Word, to love God's day, for children don't wait.










There is a TIME to sing instead of grumble, to smile instead of frown, to kiss away the tears and laugh at broken dishes. A time to share with them our best in attitudes--a love of life, a love of God, a love of family. There is a time to answer questions, all their questions, because there may be a time when they will not want our answers.

There is a TIME to teach them so patiently to obey, to put their toys away. There is a time to teach them the beauty of duty, the habit of Study, the Joy of worship at home, the peace of prayer, for children won't wait.

There is a TIME to teach them independence, responsibility, self-reliance. To be firm but friendly, to discipline with love, for soon, so soon, there will be a time to let them go to try their wings, for children won't wait.

There is a TIME to treasure every fleeting minute of their childhood.







Just eighteen precious years to inspire and train them. We will not exchange this birthright for a mess of pottage called social position, or business success, or professional reputation.

An HOUR of concern TODAY may save years of heartache tomorrow. The house will wait. The dishes will wait. The new room can wait. But children don't wait.

There will be a TIME when there will be no slamming of doors. No toys on the stairs, no childhood quarrels, no fingerprints on the wallpaper. Then may we look back with joy and not regret. There will be a time to concentrate on service outside our home; On visiting the sick, the bereaved, the discouraged, the untaught, to give ourselves to the "least of these." There will be a time to look back and know that these years of love were not wasted. We pray there will be a time to see our children upright and honest souls, loving God and serving all.

God, GIVE US WISDOM to see that today is the day with our children. That there is no unimportant moment in their lives. May we know that no other career is so precious, no other work so rewarding, no other task so urgent. May we not defer it nor neglect it, but by Thy Spirit accept it gladly, joyously, and by Thy grace realize that the time is short and our time is now,

*FOR CHILDREN WON'T WAIT!*


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Congratulations! No better smell than a newborn's head.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

YAY!!! congrats!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Congratulations C2W fantastic news :yay:

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and your husband on your pregnancy.
Here's one of my favourites by Sting , a song about love and life.

Sting, Fields Of Gold.value


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

SA, that poem was lovely.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations, C2W! I am so happy for you. 

I still remember my excitement at my first pregnancy. You'll carry that feeling with you for the rest of your life. And when the child is acting up years later, you'll draw on that memory a lot too. Take lots of photos. They grow up fast. I didn't quite understand what people meant by it when they said it to me, but now I do. Give them memories, not necessarily things. 

You'll be a great mother.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks CA!  I'm definitely anxious, but I'm also excited.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Zanne said:


> Oh, C2W, that's wonderful news! Congratulations to you and your husband! I remember you saying that kids were not in your immediate future, but God has a way of blessing us in ways we can not imagine! I have no doubt that this surprise will be the best blessing of your life!! Take care of yourself, and don't be afraid to get lots of rest in your first trimester. Keep us updated!


We definitely weren't planning on this. Last month I had a strange cycle, and wasn't sure when I would ovulate. lol. Looks like God had a very different plan than the one we had. But I am so so happy, and so is my husband.  So I am thankful.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats! It has been 22 years since I was in your shoes. How time flies. Enjoy every moment. Take lots of pictures.


----------

